# Cats



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Like everybody, I've been looking for morones this spring, and like most, I haven't had much luck. I have managed to find a spot filled with channel cats. Rather than crying in my wheaties, I've decided to take cats and make... uhh, cataide? Whichever, it turns out that cats are pretty hard to catch. They are clearly feeding on shad, and will hit big streamers with some regularity, but getting them hooked, and keeping them that way is tricky. They're mouths are pretty sensitive, and many times they seem to spit the hook before you can stick them. Once you do get them hooked, they often go into death roll mode and manage to get the hook out. I've had some beasts on the line, but the biggest I've managed to land is this guy:










Man, those things are ugly. This was caught on a fly from a swap a while back, flytyers wool head minnow, after I'd tried just about everything else in the box, so thanks to him! It worked really well, and I caught 3 before the rocks ate it. I think that what makes this a successful cat fly is the bulky head, which pushes water and hides the hook point, so it stays in the mouth long enough stick into something. flytyer, if you have a recipe, I'd appreciate it. Looking around my tying stuff, I came up with this leech variation:










Anyone else target these guys and have some tips? I'm not yet in love with them, but they fight hard and are not easy to catch, and if you can be with the one you love...


catch some filthy catfish.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Nice fish! I intend to catch my first cat-on-the-fly this year. They are a lot of fun on light tackle. And delicious.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Thx king. Interestingly, my first fish on the fly  was a cat. I caught two that day, and none since then until this year.

One thing I'd advise if you want to target them is to learn to strip set, and use accordingly heavy leader. I've been using my hybrid setup, with 30 lb leader. It's a little ridiculous, but I like short, brutish fights, and cats do get pretty big.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Oh man, I could never do a 30 lb leader. I snag and have to break off too much. I am prepared to use the drag. I am experienced in fish battle


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

I usually break hooks before I break off, but mostly they bend and get bent back into shape. The 30 lb is a bit much without doubt, but I tend to go stronger than needed.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I catch a few cats every summer but don't normally target them specifically. I catch most on white rabbit strips or double-bunnys{probably because I fish those flies most often} Last year I found a bottle of ''Shad'' spray scent on the bank and it did seem to increase my catch rate on cats. I planned to buy another bottle and test it a little more but haven't gotten around to it---yet Occasionally I find Channel-cats in surprisingly fast current and I agree ---- they are Good Fighters.
Caught this small flat-head on a large white W/Bugger Friday night while fishing for Hybrids. IMO the Channel is the better fighter pound for pound.
Good Luck and Good Fishing


----------



## maumeeriverflies (Feb 11, 2014)

All the cats I've caught on the fly were either on a crayfish pattern or a red and white clouser minnow (size 4). Oh! And one on an orange egg pattern.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

nitsud, just now saw your post. I'm glad the fly worked for you and you caught some fish on it.
Here is the recipe for the wool head streamer.

Hook: Sz. 2 Eagle Claw bait holder with the top barbs smashed down
Eyes: Small Dumbell lead 
Tail: White Marabou
Body: White Ice Chenille
Collar: Large brown saddle hackle (I think I used Pheasant body feather)
Overbody: Zonker strip (rabbit) color of choice
Head: Olive Rams wool on the bottom and Black Rams wool on top. Comb the rams wool after tying it in and trim to shape with scissors.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

That's the one! Thanks for the recipe. I'm not sure what they thought it was, but they seemed to like it.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Thanks flytyer


----------



## Tekneek (Jul 23, 2009)

I too, love going after cats with flies. My "go to" is always a black and red clouser on a sinking like. Channel cats hit it with abandon, even the cute little ones.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Tekneek said:


> I too, love going after cats with flies. My "go to" is always a black and red clouser on a sinking like. Channel cats hit it with abandon, even the cute little ones.


They also like to try to spine the crap out of you when you handle them. Hate the little ones!!!


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

So it's been just a little while, and the purple leech pattern has been pretty good to me. Cats dig it:










Bass:










Carpies:










And just to wrap all the way back around, these things seem to eat little black flies too:










Unfortunately, the fly popped out before I could get a decent picture on that last one. It turns out that fish think that smallish, black, buggy things are delicious!


----------



## Riverbum (Jan 27, 2013)

I caught this one on kingofamberlys 
Fuzzy Bastard 



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Yesss that's awesome! Ironically I have not been able to catch a catfish on the fly yet, with any fly. I also haven't had many a chance to go fishing. Maybe that shall change this weekend.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Well, that settles it: catfish love fly swap flies. Based on a sample size of 2, it's been proven. Science!

Nice cat, Riverbum, and nice tie KoA.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

It's been a little while ago now, but this channel cat snapped up my carp fly when I was trying to intentionally cast past a feeding carp. As soon as the fly hit the water it got smacked.


----------



## Riverbum (Jan 27, 2013)

They do love fly swap flys 









I caught this one the other night on one of those meat whistles that I tied for the swap.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Picked up a couple today on a White Bunny-strip while I was out after smallies, they sure can fight


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Now that's a mean river brute. Nice fish!


----------



## ohflyfisher614 (Apr 2, 2010)

I've caught a couple cats this year fishing for smallies. This is the first year I've caught them on the fly. This year I've tied up a bunch of weighted buggers and am curious if I've caught them due to getting my flies down deeper. Unfortunately, I'm not catching as many bass though lol.


----------



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

Got my first ever catfish on the fly today









Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Wow-- A lot of nice fish posted on this thread. I'm pretty surprised by the number of views and post this thread has received, maybe the catfish is King of the river.
The last few days I've been experimenting with Yum Scad scent and it seems to do the job. Spray some rabbit fur and ''Hold On''. Call it Cheating if you want too but it's a fun way to waste the day.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Caught my second just a couple of weeks ago. I've been fly fishing for 3 seasons now and my first two were this year.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

That's a nice looking, healthy fish.

In general, I wonder if the cats fared better in this last winter than some of the gamefish, and that's why we're seeing them. Stepping up in the food chain, I guess. Anyone know the minimum survivable temps for cats and basses?


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

I get a few cats every summer while fishing for SM .......and they all always seem to be in faster rippled water.....havent ever targeted them but they are a fun ride when a big one grabs your streamer......there no rhyme or reason to when they choose to eat or ignore your fly.......but everyone I've gotten has always taken a woolly bugger with rubber legs fished as a craw

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

